# H:Orks W: CSM or WFB army



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

hey guys having a bit of a clear out and found to my shock that i have an Ork army sitting here looking to tradde for CSM or a WFB army heres a list of stuff i have:

3 killa kans (1 painted)
1 Trukk 3 Bikas
3 Deff Koptas
1 War Boss 
5 Nobs (primed )
65 Ork Boys with a mix of weapons 
9 grotz and runtboy on sprue
24 sprues with various weapons some heavy weapons also body parts would prob make some more boys with it 

Dont mind which WFB army with the exception of "horde" armies skaven O+G etc


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

Taken cheers for looking


----------

